# Η ιστορία ενός συνθήματος



## Elsa (Jan 29, 2009)

Η ιστορία ενός συνθήματος (ή από την τραγωδία στη φάρσα)
Άρθρο του Τάκη Καμπύλη από την Καθημερινή με (και) γλωσσικό ενδιαφέρον. 
_
Παρασκευή, 30 Απριλίου 1976. Ο μαθητής Σιδέρης Σιδηρόπουλος, 16 χρόνων, μέλος της «Μαθητικής Πρωτοπορίας», κολλούσε αφίσες της οργάνωσης «Κ.Ο. Μαχητής» για τη συγκέντρωση της επόμενης μέρας, της Πρωτομαγιάς, στην πλατεία Κοτζιά. Το τι ακριβώς έγινε δεν είναι γνωστό, πάντως ο μαθητής άφησε την τελευταία του πνοή στην Πειραιώς καταδιωκόμενος από αστυνομικούς και χτυπημένος από διερχόμενο αυτοκίνητο.

Η Πρωτομαγιά εκείνης της χρονιάς είχε δύο νεκρούς, και οι δύο σε τροχαία δυστυχήματα. Τον Σιδέρη Σιδηρόπουλο και τον Αλέκο Παναγούλη. Σύμφωνα με τη μαρτυρία του συγγραφέα Στέργιου Κατσαρού, πρέπει να ήταν η πρώτη φορά που από ένα μικρό τμήμα του αναρχο-αυτόνομου και αντιεξουσιαστικού χώρου ακούστηκε το σύνθημα που έμελλε να γίνει το πιο γνωστό και μακροβιότερο της Μεταπολίτευσης: «Μπάτσοι, γουρούνια, δολοφόνοι». Αν και το σύνθημα που κυριάρχησε εκείνη την Πρωτομαγιά ήταν «Ενας στο χώμα, χιλιάδες στον αγώνα» (συνέχεια των προδικτατορικών κινητοποιήσεων) καθώς και «Το αίμα κυλάει, εκδίκηση ζητάει», ωστόσο από τον «Μαχητή», αλλά και σύμφωνα με κάποιες μαρτυρίες και από μέλη της ΑΑΣΠΕ (φοιτητική νεολαία του ΕΚΚΕ), ακούγεται και το «Μπάτσοι, γουρούνια, δολοφόνοι».
[...]
Τα χρόνια πέρασαν. Μετά το 1985 - 1986 και ιδίως μετά τις μαθητικές καταλήψεις του 1990 - 1991 το σύνθημα έγινε περισσότερο σλόγκαν. Δεν ήταν πλέον η καταγγελία των «αγώνων που δεν δικαιώθηκαν». Δεν ακούστηκε για τους νεκρούς μετανάστες (ειδικά στα βουνά της βόρειας Ελλάδας και στα ναρκοπέδια του Εβρου), αλλά μάλλον περιορίστηκε σε καθαρά αστικό φαινόμενο αλλά -το οξύμωρο- με όλο και πιο έντονα τα χαρακτηριστικά της βεντέτας (πολλοί από τους συγκρουόμενους έχουν «συναντηθεί» κάμποσες φορές). Ούτε είναι τυχαίο πως για μεγάλο διάστημα, από τα μέσα της δεκαετίας του '90, το σύνθημα ακουγόταν περισσότερο στα γήπεδα.

Kαι -η μεγάλη διαφορά- το σύνθημα τώρα είναι εξατομικευμένο. Mε στιχάκια. Aναρίθμητα στιχάκια που σχεδόν μετατόπισαν το κεντρικό βάρος από το «Μπάτσοι, γουρούνια, δολοφόνοι» στον δεύτερο στίχο.

Eίναι η ώρα της φάρσας; Ή ένας νέος τρόπος για να συνεχιστεί η εξέγερση; Mια ψηφιακή μετάλλαξη του πιο γνωστού μεταπολιτευτικού συνθήματος; Ή μήπως είναι η ώρα της τραγωδίας, αν θεωρήσουμε πως το χιούμορ απηχεί τη βαθιά πίστη ότι τίποτε δεν αλλάζει;
_ 

Η συνέχεια στην εφημερίδα.

Εμένα πάντως αυτές οι διασκευές μου φαίνεται οτι δουλεύουν και για να διασκεδάζουν τον φόβο, να σπάνε την αγριάδα του τείχους των ΜΑΤ απέναντί σου.


----------



## sarant (Jan 29, 2009)

Το διάβασα κι εγώ αυτό το άρθρο αλλά κάμποσα με ενόχλησαν. Για παράδειγμα, ο Σιδέρης δεν λεγόταν Σιδηρόπουλος αλλά Ισιδωρόπουλος. Τα επώνυμα δεν τα αλλάζουμε κατά το δοκούν και έπρεπε να ψάξει πριν το γράψει.
Κι έπειτα, για τη μαρτυρία του Κατσαρού δεν ξέρω, αλλά σε εκείνη την κηδεία κυριαρχούσε το σύνθημα "Αβέρωφ φασίστα δολοφόνε".


----------



## Costas (Jan 30, 2009)

Και κάποιοι φώναζαν (στη συγκέντρωση· για την κηδεία δεν ξέρω) το ξενέρωτο πλην όμως τραγικό: "Πέθανε για την Κοτζιά, την Πρωτομαγιά", γιατί η διεκδίκηση των αριστεριστών ήταν να γίνει η συγκέντρωση στην πλατεία Κοτζιά (αντί για το Πεδίο του Άρεως; ). Πάντως, είχα την εντύπωση πως ήταν ενταγμένος σε άλλη οργάνωση, αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος. Είχε μιλήσει και ο πατέρας του στη συγκέντρωση την άλλη μέρα, που ήταν κι αυτός αριστεριστής, τουλάχιστον από το περιεχόμενο των όσων είπε. Δράμα, να τον ακούς και να σκέφτεσαι τι έπαθε...


----------



## stathis (Jan 30, 2009)

sarant said:


> Το διάβασα κι εγώ αυτό το άρθρο αλλά κάμποσα με ενόχλησαν. Για παράδειγμα, ο Σιδέρης δεν λεγόταν Σιδηρόπουλος αλλά Ισιδωρόπουλος. Τα επώνυμα δεν τα αλλάζουμε κατά το δοκούν και έπρεπε να ψάξει πριν το γράψει.


Πράγματι, Ισιδωρόπουλος λεγόταν.
(Τι άλλο σε ενόχλησε;)


Costas said:


> ... γιατί η διεκδίκηση των αριστεριστών ήταν να γίνει η συγκέντρωση στην πλατεία Κοτζιά (αντί για το Πεδίο του Άρεως; ). Πάντως, είχα την εντύπωση πως ήταν ενταγμένος σε άλλη οργάνωση, αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος.


Καλά θυμάσαι, Κώστα. Η εξωκοινοβουλευτική Αριστερά είχε συγκέντρωση στην πλατεία Κοτζιά, ενώ τα κοινοβουλευτικά κόμματα είχαν συγκέντρωση στο Πεδίο του Άρεως.
Ο Ισιδωρόπουλος δεν ανήκε στην Κ.Ο. (Κομμουνιστική Οργάνωση) "Μαχητής", αλλά στην Παράταξη "Μαθητική Πρωτοπορία" (Π.Μ.Π.). 

Τα παραπάνω στοιχεία αντλήθηκαν από ένα εξαιρετικά κατατοπιστικό αφιέρωμα στο Indymedia, που περιλαμβάνει φωτογραφίες από τις τότε κινητοποιήσεις και σχετικές προκηρύξεις. Το ανακάλυψα πρόσφατα ψάχνοντας στο ίντερνετ, με αφορμή τη δολοφονία του Γρηγορόπουλου. Επειδή με ενδιαφέρει ιδιαίτερα η πρώτη μεταπολιτευτική περίοδος (μέχρι τις αρχές της δεκαετίας του '80), μπορεί να επανέλθω κάποια στιγμή.


----------



## Costas (Jan 30, 2009)

Είναι χαρακτηριστικές, στις προκηρύξεις του αφιερώματος που αναφέρεις, Στάθη, κάποιες γλωσσικές λεπτομέρειες: εχτός, καταχτήσεις (αυτό παίζει ακόμα), λεύτερα, μυριόστομα, 
παράλληλα με κάποια ορθογραφικά: πάλαιψε, να παλαίψη (υποταχτική με ήτα).


----------

